# High-Quality Reverb Pedal



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

None of my amps have reverb. Got my tax return back, and the first thing I am going to do is buy a reverb pedal. I am looking for something that isn't going too suck obvious amounts of tone from the signal. You guys have suggestions on products to help me out with some preliminary research? Much appreciated. 

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a Demeter reverbulator on my pedal board that I use for my one amp that doesn't have reverb. Its a pedal with spring reverb. Its very big but that's not a problem for me as my furhman pedal board is very big. It is also pretty expensive for a pedal. I think it was about $450. I bought it from axeandyoushallreceive. My other amp is a fender dual pro and has a built in 3 knob tube/spring reverb tank. Basically the same as the 63 reissue outboard reverb that Fender sells. The Demeter, I think, is about as close as you're going to get to that in a pedal. I also used to own the Dr Z zverb which is also an outboard/head type reverb and was the best sounding reverb I ever owned. I just didn't like having a separate piece to carry around. Its about the size of an amp head.
the Reverbulator has volume and gain controls so you can match it up well. I notice absolutely no tone sucking of any kind.. The reverb is very warm sounding but not quite as lush and full as my fender tube reverb. Close though.
I've used a couple of other reverb pedals in the past. Digitech and Boss. Both were so so. I also used the holy grail which was absolute crap. Basically the build quality of a toy. Reverb sounds were not great.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guitarman. Wow, I wasn't thinking of spending $450 on a reverb pedal. I was thinking of half of that. I hope I can find something satisfactory in the price range I was thinking. I guess I should have specified, but is good to get as much info as possible

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a holy grail. its pretty decent. they go for 125$

I'd like to sell it one day and get a hardwire RV-7 though. imho, it's a touch warmer and much more versatile. great sounding reverb. they're about $180

for 450$ i'd rather buy an amp with reverb...that's just ludicrous money for a reverb!!!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I think you should check out the TC Electronic Hall of Fame, it's really getting a lot of attention these days. It's 200$ Canadian.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out the Strymon Blue Sky Reverberator. It's pricey too ($299) but worth every penny.

http://www.strymon.net/products/bluesky/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Line 6 M5 that I've detailed in another thread here has a big bunch of reverb and delay options, a tuner, wads of controls, stereo in/out, MIDI control, storable presets, and relay-based bypass......plus another 80 or so different effects you can decide to use or ignore, for a $200 price tag. No idea how the Strymon sounds by comparison, but the sounds are nice. Ultimately, it's a matter of whether you like the sound or not.

Alternatively, I picked up a Lexicon MPX100 and a Behringer Virtualizer Pro DSP1000 for $50 each, and they have some very nice reverb sounds too. I imagine there is a wad of rackmount stuff that you can buy quite inexpensively as it gets eclipsed by this and that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

blam said:


> I have a holy grail. its pretty decent. they go for 125$
> 
> I'd like to sell it one day and get a hardwire RV-7 though. imho, it's a touch warmer and much more versatile. great sounding reverb. they're about $180
> 
> for 450$ i'd rather buy an amp with reverb...that's just ludicrous money for a reverb!!!


$450 for real spring reverb is not bad. The Dr Z zverb is around $900 and the Fender 63 RI is around the same. Just depends on what you're looking for. Everyone has different needs. To me the holy grail was horrible. But for what you pay it sounds ok. The reliability issues I had were not acceptable though. Very cheaply made.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lots of good ideas here folks. Thanks for all the info. I am really digging that Strymon Bluesky. I wish there were dealers in the GTA where I could check this puppy out. Pretty impressive Demos on YouTube.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been very happy with the Dr Sc. Minireverberator. No spring reverb but a great selection of Hall and Plate + Rotary Speaker and a clean boost to boot. Great pedal in a small package + it's Canadian.


----------



## tashiattack (May 10, 2011)

I use the neunaber WET. I love it. Simple two knobs, but can give you a whole range of sounds. It's got an analog-dry-through, and near infinite decay. It's like heaven. 200$ US + 20$ shipping from their official website, I had no custom's charges either.

Other's i'd recommend is the TC Hall of Fame, Tech 21 RVB (Very underrated! I used to have one, loved it), and of course, the Bluesky. If you're looking for something that does reverse reverb too, i'd check out the Hardwire RV-7, EHX Cathedral, or even better, a rack unit (though this is a pain to use live)


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the Digitech Hardwire RV-7, bought for $90 used and its pretty great. I find myself mainly using the plate reverb for solos and the room setting to add just a touch of ambience for rythm playing but it can do allot more. Ive never been a big fan of spring reverb unless im playing absolutely clean so some of the pedals recoomended here arent for me. You have to look at what kind of reverbs you like/dislike and decide what you want based on that.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

I currently play through a Wampler Faux SpringReverb - Awesome sounding stomp. Paid if I recall properly about $240 of it.

Also tried the Kilpatrick LushPuppy. That was a really nice one as well; and it has a built in delay also. Pretty kewl.

Than the obvious choice for the real-deal, killer Verb would be a ZVerb. It would match my Z Maz18 NR perfectly, but just didn't have the $$ on hand the day I went in the shop (Lauzon Music in Ottawa) for a reverb. 

Good luck in your search!

B


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The Hermida Audio Reverb sells for $99 and sounds great. From the same company that makes the outstanding Zendrive. If I was in the market for a reverb pedal, that's what I'd get.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a Digitech Hardwire RV-7 and an EHX Holy Grail. I love the simplicity of the Holy Grail but it can get noisy. The Hardwire is a great choice. Sounds awesome, is very quiet and versatile.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've also got the Dr. Scientist Reverberator and love it.

One head's up is that (I think) Dr. Scientist will be releasing a new reverb pretty soon, and it's supposed to have a bunch of new features. Might be worth looking into...


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the Wampler Faux Spring Reverb, it sounds just right. I never feel like I am using a pedal or effects unit when its on, just feels like its the natural sound of the amp. 

I got it from musictoyz.com, and along with a 10% discount coupon it cost me $200


----------

